# Which of these miracles do you notice and recognize the most?



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Answer the question juggalos


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

F**king magnets, dude. How do they work?!


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't consider most of those things a miracle besides the fact that ancient beings were capable of constructing the Egyptian pyramids with a tome built in.


----------



## A Thewiouth Fellow (Mar 3, 2010)

And I don't wanna ask no scientist, cuz they mothaf**ker's liars and making me pissed.

Best poll ever, btw.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Cell phone eating Pelicans anyway. I mean honestly, the only reason Magnets get so much fame is because they're all in the air and shit, plus the Scientists always making up stories. But Pelicans trying to eat cell phones are the real mystery of our time. Why do they only attack cell phones at the beach? Why fly away upon failure? Will we ever know?


----------



## negromancer (May 30, 2010)

Poll needs "long neck giraffes" as an option.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I chose seeds. They seem to know what they are suppost to be and they grow into it. We as humans, do not know who or what we are suppost to be. Sometimes we grow into it, sometimes we don't.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Wake said:


> I don't consider most of those things a miracle besides the fact that ancient beings were capable of constructing the Egyptian pyramids with a tome built in.


Surely you do not know the complexity of the Pyramids' design !'


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

All of the above...Magic everywhere in this bitch...


----------



## negromancer (May 30, 2010)

The Insane Clown Posse's New Glade Plug In Ad - Funny Videos | Cracked.com


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

*attcacked by the crazy colour from the F**king rainbow*


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought this was going to be serious. I should have known better. Haha.

I voted for rainbows.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Rainbows! The leprechaun at the end must be found!


----------



## FrozenFire (Aug 18, 2009)

UFOs. 

I have never seen one irl before, but the whole concept of UFOs and alien life in our universe is so intriguing and interesting to me. Generally I'm attracted to paranormal and extraterrestrial topics in general, and UFOs are the closest thing in this poll. Of course there is that theory that the pyramids were built with the help of aliens from outer space, seems like a possibility to me too.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

HAHA Nah, but seriously, I picked fucken UFOs haha.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I always wondered where that "fuckin' magnets" meme came from.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't stop laughing at this Poll:laughing: But yeah F****ing pyramids man. How the F*** they do dat?




Promethea said:


>


I keep seeing these. What is this meme called? Bad Ass Posters or something?


----------

